# the_Intricacy's 12g Long... double-fisted!



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

Back to back, continguous looking hardscape (maybe Iwagumis.)

Bright red fish in one, bright blue fish in the other !

Dooooo iiiiiittttttt.


----------



## the_intricacy (Jul 30, 2012)

This weekend I bought myself a few Seiryu rocks from the good folks at Aqua Forest Aquarium, some new hairgrass, and HC. While I just moved, and have many other things I need to attend to, I wanted to get the Dry Start going, so viola, here's where things stand this weekend:









At the moment, I don't have: a stand(s), substrate for the 2nd tank, 36" lights, [STRIKE]my wife's permission for the second tank![/STRIKE] _Edit: got it!_

B/C of that last point, I'm DSMing HC in tupperware for the eventual 2nd tank. While in the tank I'm using eco complete, the tupperware is old flourite gravel. _Should I put fertilizers in the tupperware?_ I hear it can bring on the algae/mold.

Anyone have any suggestions for a stand? I see that Mr. Aqua stand is discontinued, and keep in mind I intend on doing a double long setup. I may have to start drawing up a DIY design...

Anyway, now I wait. As you can see, I'm using the window sill to tilt it while DSMing. That shouldn't be problem, right? (Poor puppy, the tank is in her sunbeam napping spot.)


----------



## the_intricacy (Jul 30, 2012)

*tiny update*

So yeah, just like Kai808 and a bunch of others, "just another guy, DSMing a iwagumi in this tank". Here's a photo:


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes (Jul 29, 2007)

I'll never be bored of this tank  nice start!


----------



## the_intricacy (Jul 30, 2012)

Quick Update: It's like watching paint dry... can you spot the difference?


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey, Great to see another 12 gallon! Is this one going to be low tech like your previous tank? Are you planning to keep the HC and the Hair grass separate? I really like the look of your stones from the top but when are we getting a front tank shot pic? hehe. 

Good Luck!


----------



## the_intricacy (Jul 30, 2012)

Kai808 said:


> Hey, Great to see another 12 gallon! Is this one going to be low tech like your previous tank?


Yes and no. I think I'm going to do DIY CO2 for a while, at least until everything gets into a balanced state. I haven't tried that with Hc before, it might not work to only do HC and DHG in a non CO2 tank. I don't have nearly as much natural light in this apt, so I'll have to provide enough lighting for everything to thrive.



Kai808 said:


> Are you planning to keep the HC and the Hair grass separate?


 wasn't planning to. I dunno, I didn't scape it with a border, with the idea that nature will define the border more naturally than I. Too optimistic? Will the DHG eventually overtake the HC?



Kai808 said:


> I really like the look of your stones from the top but when are we getting a front tank shot pic?


 Ask and ye shall receive. Actually, it's funny, I've been reluctant to look at the front of the tank after I initially 'scaped it, worried I might tinker with it and not let the DSM do it's thing. What do guys think? too little substrate? I've managed to do DHG with a very low amount of substrate, and my observation is HC can get away with very little. This is one 20lb bag of eco complete, and my sense is that the back right corner could use more, and perhaps the topography is TOO subtle. I think I might get two more bags, and put roughly 5lbs more in this tank, and put 35lb in the other. I find tanks flatten out anyway, especially with DHG as a ground cover.



















(I have a slightly different planting composition in mind for the 2nd tank, but have been trying not to rush into setting up everything at once. More on this later.)


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice scape! Don't forget to join the 12 gallon long club 

Btw what kind of light are you running?


----------



## the_intricacy (Jul 30, 2012)

sayurasem said:


> Nice scape! Don't forget to join the 12 gallon long club


Thanks! Is there anything else I was supposed to do besides adding the link to my sig?



sayurasem said:


> Btw what kind of light are you running?


Good question! I dunno. I was thinking of doing two 24" double bright marine LEDs, like so:








(actually, that middle 24" should be 12". curse you, MATH!)

But does anyone have any suggestions that won't break the bank? (I'm willing to do LEDs if it means I'll save money of the long run with the life cycle cost of running power to T5s.)


----------



## the_intricacy (Jul 30, 2012)

*Update:*

So last time I mentioned not wanting to look at the front of my DSM tank. And here's proof why: after asking myself "Should I put more gravel in this tank? or in other words, Can this layout be cooler?" Of course, I concluded, _YES._

So I rescaped! This, of course, sets back my DSM time.

So first, I added some silicone to that damaged corner of the first tank the vendor sent me. I sanded it down so it won't cut me in the future, and gave it a good glob on the inside and outside. Then I filled the tank up with water and watched it overnight for leaking.









Like I mentioned earlier, I bought two more bags of eco complete, making it roughly 1.5 bags per tank. I ended up redoing the first layout in the second tank, and then re shaping the initial tank. It was easier dealing with the HC that way, and it gave me the opportunity to thin out each clump so that obtaining and full lawn in both tanks will go faster (I speculate).

This is the first layout, a variation on the layout I had in previous posts.









This time I made sure I had at least an inch of soil everywhere, and also reinforced the slopes with some plastic strips, and non-decorative completely undergravel rocks. I wanted to do a minimalist iwagumi, so I have two flora: HC and DHG, and exactly four visible rocks, and three in the main formation; aka "Sanzon Iwagumi".*

The Oyaishi and Soeishi (1st and 3rd) in my layout are deceptively thin, almost veneers than actual masses, but given the dimension of this tank, this won't be noticed. The Suteishi (4th) is off on the right, integrated into the slope as if part of the same volume as the Oyaishi.

I am particularly happy with the Fukuishi (2nd) that I picked, which is the middle stone in my layout. It is split down the center with a crevice that is around 1/4" wide, and makes the stone look like two different pieces at certain angles. At some angles half of the Fukuishi looks like it's part of the Oyaishi, and others (like the angle shown) it reads as it's own mass. I've noticed this effect in some of the few shinto shrines I've ever been to; as I've noticed that they employ techniques to get the viewer to question the basic of count of stones in a simple rock garden. (more pics of this later, if this layout grows in how I hope)

I recognize that this will be a difficult tank to upkeep, given the lack of larger plants. I've resisted going the canister CO2 route so far, *does anyone think I'll be able to keep this tank with DIY CO2 and a medium light?*


The second tank is here, and unfinished at the moment:









If the idea of the other tank is to do a basic peak layout, then the idea in the 2nd is to do a basic valley, with an explosion of wood and darker larger leaf plants in the center. As you can see the left side is still unplanted, as I feel that the hardscape elements are incomplete, at the moment. I might get another piece of wood, to add or replace, as I feel this one alone isn't doing it for me, atm. I'm also contemplating getting more seiryu stones for this layout, but part of me wonders if this is better as diptych with different materials in the two tanks, or some common elements.

What do you think? *2nd tank: all wood hardscape, or add some stones?*

Also, here's an even more interesting question: *Which side of the first tank do you think the 2nd tank is on?* I started off thinking the 2nd tank was on one side, but switched mid-scape, so now it works on either end. What do you think?


*-basic sanzon iwagumi layout:


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

I would strongly suggest against going with the 24" Marinelands. You really want a full length 36" LED for this tank, especially considering LEDs don't "Throw" light like florescents do.



the_intricacy said:


> Thanks! Is there anything else I was supposed to do besides adding the link to my sig?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_intricacy (Jul 30, 2012)

*1 month since rescape...*

So... Let's see. It's hard to tell if any progress has been made at all since last month. The DHG is noticeably doing well, but the HC... hmm hard to say. I didn't take any views from above last time, so i guess here they are, and see you all in a month...






















^ The dog isn't impressed with the growth either, apparently.


----------



## the_intricacy (Jul 30, 2012)

Update: I got a fugeray 36! Only bought one on the presale, cuz I dunno. It arrived yesterday, and I'm going to turn it on for 6 hours a day on one tank, and leave the other one going only on daylight, and see what the difference is...

...very tempted to flood one tank, now.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh man! I didn't know they have fugeray 36". I got the ray2 version. The par is super high!


----------



## the_intricacy (Jul 30, 2012)

*almost one month update*

Ok, so here's the update:

Overall, my DHG is doing great emersed. However, the HC is not spreading very much.

*Tank 02, bottom tank in previous post, sunshine only:*
I stuck this in our bedroom window, and have more or less forgot about it. As you can see, that neglect might have been too extreme, as they might have dried out too much.

Top:









Up close:









Interestingly, the HC is doing better behind that rock in the shade. This window gets around 2 hours a day in direct sunlight, so I don't think it's getting too much light, but perhaps it would be better if I took it out of the window and shifted it a foot away. Also, there was a bit of a heat wave (for oakland) which actually brought temps above 85. :icon_lol: So that might have played into the frying as well.


*Tank 01, top tank in previous post, 5hrs a day with Fugeray 36:*

I've placed the lamp on the rim, so according to Finnex's numbers it's getting somewhere between 100-70 par (I think, am I reading their chart correctly?). I'm noticing that the HC is doing MUCH better on the low parts of the tank, than the high parts, so maybe I need to raise the light. Perhaps the low parts are doing better since they have more water.

Front:
[









Top:









Up Close:









Again, the HC is doing much better in the shade, check out the growth in the underside on the rock in the left of the Up close shot.

Hmm... What do you all recommend? Perhaps it's just time to fill? 



sayurasem said:


> Oh man! I didn't know they have fugeray 36". I got the ray2 version. The par is super high!


Yeah here's a link to the data:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=189944


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

lookin good, GL with the flood(s)


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah, it sounds like too much light on both tanks. Direct sun light is very, very strong. You could lesson the light on one tank and flood the other. 

Good luck!


----------



## the_intricacy (Jul 30, 2012)

*one tank flooded, one tank dry.*

It finally begins!









[









I'm still trying to figure out how to photograph in this light, since the light keeps washing everything out.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Congrats on the flood! The pics look fine to me.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Almost time to flood my tank too! Our tank looks similar lol.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

the_intricacy said:


> Update: I got a fugeray 36! Only bought one on the presale, cuz I dunno. It arrived yesterday, and I'm going to turn it on for 6 hours a day on one tank, and leave the other one going only on daylight, and see what the difference is...
> 
> ...very tempted to flood one tank, now.


I love my FugeRay and wish you amazing success with yours!


----------



## the_intricacy (Jul 30, 2012)

changed the soeishi and suteishi (3rd and 4th rock):









I really like this tank now... except the slopes eroded a bit, and now there's too much substrate in the front. I need to scoop some out without disturbing the HC on top. Any techniques anyone knows?









I had to cannibalize the other tank to get the best rocks. Unfortunately, it really messed up the layout I had for it. I'm not even certain which side this tank belongs on anymore... back to the drawing board for it.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

what kind of endler/guppies did you get?


----------



## the_intricacy (Jul 30, 2012)

andrewss said:


> what kind of endler/guppies did you get?


oh, I introduced a gorgeous orange flame tailed guppy to my black bar enlder stock a while back, just to see if I could breed something interesting. Long story short, no. The males don't usually have a flame tail, and look like diluted endlers (which they are), while the females have blue tip tail most of the time.

they are, however, one of the only things that survived last summer's cross country move, and are great for surviving and cycling new tanks, so hence...


----------



## Bercey (Jun 6, 2012)

Any update to these tanks?


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

definitely want to see an update on this guy


----------

